# Do you use toners?



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 24, 2020)

I read somewhere that the use of toners may have an effect to prevent wrinkles from forming. I want to share this so that we all can benefit from the use of toners. How to use a toner: Soak a cotton pad with toner, then swipe it over your entire face, neck, and chest. You should use toner after washing your face, and before using serum or moisturizer. For those that are new to this you, I recommend you to try it.


----------



## AmberP (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi! It's so nice of you, thank you for your recommendation! I know that if you used incorrectly, you can only hurt yourself, so it happened. Can you tell me about your favorite brand or recommendation? How to choose it?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 5, 2020)

There are two types of toners: exfoliating ones with various sorts of acids (AHAs, BHAs, or PHAs) which you don't need to use every day, and hydrating ones (also known as essences) which can help other products you use afterward sink in better. The latter kind aren't strictly necessary.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 6, 2020)

AmberP said:


> Hi! It's so nice of you, thank you for your recommendation! I know that if you used incorrectly, you can only hurt yourself, so it happened. Can you tell me about your favorite brand or recommendation? How to choose it?


I don't think we are allowed to say brand names her, are we?


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 6, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> There are two types of toners: exfoliating ones with various sorts of acids (AHAs, BHAs, or PHAs) which you don't need to use every day, and hydrating ones (also known as essences) which can help other products you use afterward sink in better. The latter kind aren't strictly necessary.


I'll take note of this when I go shopping for toners. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Emily Brown (Dec 30, 2020)

AmberP said:


> Hi! It's so nice of you, thank you for your recommendation! I know that if you used incorrectly, you can only hurt yourself, so it happened. Can you tell me about your favorite brand or recommendation? How to choose it?


Hey Amber! I personally use Lord Huff and puff's toner i got from their website https://www.lordhuffandpuff.net/ , I really like their rose water facial toner. You should definitely try it


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 21, 2021)

babycaremoms said:


> Love using toners in my skincare regimen they just add that extra layer of hydration to the skin and are great for a CTM routine. I have been using the vitamin C toner by the moms co and it is soo good!


moms co has toners too? What else do they have? I only know the brand -luxondemand.


----------



## healthandbeautytipss4u (Mar 30, 2021)

Face toners or face mists are one of the most vital beauty products in daily skincare routine. It helps to tighten pores, hydrates skin and also treats wrinkles and lines on face. It is recommended to add few drops of raw honey to rose water and apply it as face toner. It will show amazing benefits on face.


----------



## Caitlin Creech (Mar 31, 2021)

Try the toner of Korean brands, they mainly consist of natural products.


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 2, 2021)

a toner is a fast-penetrating liquid that delivers skin a quick hit of hydration and helps remove some dead cells off the surface of the skin. The result is plump, glowy skin


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

Caitlin Creech said:


> Try the toner of Korean brands, they mainly consist of natural products.


I love Korean brands. They always work well with my skin.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

healthandbeautytipss4u said:


> Face toners or face mists are one of the most vital beauty products in daily skincare routine. It helps to tighten pores, hydrates skin and also treats wrinkles and lines on face. It is recommended to add few drops of raw honey to rose water and apply it as face toner. It will show amazing benefits on face.


So the Honey rose water is a substitute for our regular toner? Sounds great!


----------

